# Shrimp and Calamari with Wild Mushroom Risotto



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All I can say is it was one of the best meals I’ve had in a long time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes sir. i have done that before but i used fettuccini and cheese. looks good. yuuuumm.
the prep time on cleaning shrimp and squid is what i hate.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great, risotto is one of my fav rice dishes! And it ain’t easy to cook either. Well done sir!
howd you cook the calamari? I’ve tried twice to cook it and it came out rubbery and then less rubbery, and I love calamari when it’s tender and cooked right.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Looks great, risotto is one of my fav rice dishes! And it ain’t easy to cook either. Well done sir!
> howd you cook the calamari? I’ve tried twice to cook it and it came out rubbery and then less rubbery, and I love calamari when it’s tender and cooked right.


Sautéed it with olive oil with the shrimp. Tender as can be, definitely can’t over cook it though.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So cook time on it was same as the shrimp? Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> So cook time on it was same as the shrimp? Thanks


Yes sir. I never cook my shrimp all the way on heat. Cook them about 3/4 of the way and remove from heat and they will continue to cook to done.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Yes sir. I never cook my shrimp all the way on heat. Cook them about 3/4 of the way and remove from heat and they will continue to cook to done.


This is the way


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

5 bites of that looks great !


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I love risotto! Takes a bit of practice to get it right, but definitely worth the effort.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Serious question… where do you get table grade calamari? I would not think buying a box from outcast and throwing them in the fryer would be so tasty. I’m sure Joe Patti carries it, I just have never noticed it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Serious question… where do you get table grade calamari? I would not think buying a box from outcast and throwing them in the fryer would be so tasty. I’m sure Joe Patti carries it, I just have never noticed it.


table grade?. what the hell is that? when i hit the dock, i ask the capt. for the carcasses and left-over bait. if the squid is not red, i'll eat it.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Serious question… where do you get table grade calamari? I would not think buying a box from outcast and throwing them in the fryer would be so tasty. I’m sure Joe Patti carries it, I just have never noticed it.


Pattis. I live about a mile away. I’m in there 2-3 days a week.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Pattis. I live about a mile away. I’m in there 2-3 days a week.


you gettin a little kickback, bob?
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> table grade?. what the hell is that? when i hit the dock, i ask the capt. for the carcasses and left-over bait. if the squid is not red, i'll eat it.
> jack


that is sooooo Andrew Zimmern


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll take that as a complement. lol.
jack


----------

